# How to fix wired internet connection problems?



## dansb123 (Sep 8, 2013)

I am a UK student living in student halls in France. I arrived a week and a half ago and I've had problems with the internet ever since I arrived. The connection here is via an ethernet cable.

When I arrived I had no internet but the office assured me this was due to routine maintenance. After a couple of days I went back and asked if I could try another cable. I tried this new cable but to no avail.

Therefore it seemed it was my computer that was the problem because everyone else in the building seemed to have a normal connection. To test this I invited a fellow student to plug the cable into their computer. As with me, their computer received no internet connection.

So I assumed it must be a problem with the connection in the room. I have called twice and the office has called on my behalf once to call out a technician but I cannot be sure if anyone has come to try to fix it.

What is interesting is that approximately 4 days ago, I did in fact get a connection to the internet via the cable which lasted about an hour before going again. The next day, I got another connection this time for about 30 minutes before stopping. The day after I had no connection all day and then yesterday I had a connection for about 5 hours until it went again. This morning I have woken to find no connection again. A couple of days ago I asked to try a 3rd cable just in case but the situation has remained the same: no internet connection!

My question to you guys is: Is there anything at my end of things that might be preventing the internet working? Because clearly the connection in my room can work. Maybe there are settings on my computer I can change that are currently preventing a connection?

I am using Windows 7. I have Avast! antivirus installed. Attached is an ipconfig.

Thanks for any and all help and I will be happy provide any extra info that may help in solving the problem.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

If you have a set IP in your connection settings (Windows key+N), you should set it to automatic unless they have assigned you a specific IP address.

You really need to determine if the connection itself is working. Trying to fix it on "your end" when there may be nothing wrong will only lead to further complications. If you have any other device that you can connect, or need to ask someone else to try it for you, doing that will simplify this entire trouble-shooting process. I'm sure you know that already, but I thought that emphasizing it may motivate you.


----------



## dansb123 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hello and thank you for your reply. 

I know that there have been many occasions when my connection has not been working and it has been fine for everyone else because I have asked others if their connection is working when mine wasn't. So clearly there is a problem.

I'm sorry if this is a stupid reply but when I press the Windows key + N, it opens a OneNote window. How can I check my IP settings another way? They have not assigned me a specific IP address; the connection is meant to connect automatically and instantly, as it has done on those few occasions that I actually managed to get a connection.

Thanks


----------



## dansb123 (Sep 8, 2013)

I forgot to mention that currently I am using a free, unsecure wireless connection provided to me by the student that tried their computer with my cable. And of course, I am calling the tech line of the student halls every day to try and get someone out here to fix it.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Your ipconfig /all shows that you are using a dynamic connection; so no problem with that.

Have you tried your PC on somebody else's connection?

The intermittent nature of this implies to me a cable problem or loose connection problem. Make sure the cable connects very securely to your computer and what I assume is an ethernet jack in the wall. I mostly suspect that whatever the problem is it lies outside your control, but am trying to think of other things you can try.

Does a LED light when you plug the cable into your PC? If not, does it light those few times that you get a connection?


----------

